# 308 brass necked to 22-250.



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i had a guy give me 200 of these.. i loaded some 50 grain ballistic tips and they shot just fine, however, they re-size quite hard and chamber hard. any thoughts on why and what to do about it, if anything.???


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

probably because the 22-250 is based of the .250-3000 savage cartridge not the the .308!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

k24, yes, i do realize that. it seems someone went through alot of work/steps to do that


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearhunter,

I would think they would need quite a thorough annealing to soften them back up in the necks and probably need to be neck turned, the problem you may be running into is in the body just below the shoulder.

I believe the 22-250 is .045" smaller in diamer at the lower shoulder point and has a much more tapered body than the 308. You have worked the entire body enough in the reshaping process that it is probably hardened a bit more than usual as it has been worked a lot more than usual.

Of course it could just be the batch of brass among other issues, as I have seen this done very successfully going from 243 down to 22-250 without issue, and the 243 is a 308 necked down without any major changes in case shape.

I have done a ton of resizing 223's down to 222's and batches/brands of brass can be very very different. Some brands/batches it works very easy and exceptionally well, while others, no matter how little lube there is, the necks want to get folds in them or they size hard and go in hard the first go round but usually straighten out after that.

I have used old military, new military and most of the major brands, and there is no common denominator. Most of the military, especially Lake City, works very well. Winchester almost always works well as does hornady, but a recent batch of black hills remanufactured military 223 cases didn't work for crap (stamped WCC). I have had about 50/50 results with federal brass and remington brass with some coming out very good/easy and some not.

All (250 savage, 308, 22-250 etc) can pretty much trace their lineage back to the 7 x 57 mauser.

So, in my experience, there really is no common rule except that different lots/brands act differently when put in this situation.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i think all this brass says lake city with the year stamped also. you may be right on the necks. although i don't know a thing about turning them.i'll try the annealing thing and see how it goes. thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------

